# Fishing report for May 2007



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey all, 

Well this month has seen some pretty goos fishing.

Tog and blue fish are being caught around the jetties in North Wildwood. King fish are also being caught. Blodworms are the bait of choice. 

The flounder bite has started out well in the back bays. 

Stripers are being caught in the surf from Cape May Point to Higbee's beach. Clam is the bait of choice. 

The tide runner weakies have started to show up at Higbees Beach. Fish up to 13.5 lbs have been taken. Again bloodworms are the bait of choice. 

Hope you all get a chance to get out. Take care and tight lines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

Dogg
thanks for the info going to take either mon. or tues. hit the down the NJ way and thats just the info I needed.


----------

